# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > FAQ  >  Supplementary AVZ logfiles in Safe Mode

## NickGolovko

It happens that the system cannot be run in Normal Mode, but in Safe Mode AVZ logfiles are not full of information. To retrieve additional information the following procedure may be applied:

1. AVZ - File - Standard scripts - check and run script #1

2. File - System Analysis - switch 'Only active services and drivers' to 'All services and drivers' - start the analysis and save the log

3. ZIP the log received and attach to your thread as well as the standard logfiles.

This procedure is often effective in revealing malicious or conflict-provoking services and drivers which make the computer crash in Normal Mode.

----------

